# Southern Stingray; food value?



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Anybody eat stingray? I manage to catch a few every year and I have heard their food value is actually quite nice, but I have never tried it myself. I was curious if anybody here has eaten stringray.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've eaten skate similar to rays. Both at fancy restaurants and at home. It's "okay". If it's prepared right (usually broiled), then it can be very tasty.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I tried cow-nosed ray. Not impressed. But maybe I didn't know how to prepare it. At a restaurant in DC I was server krispy skate (probably broiled) and it was most excellent.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

sharks think they're tasty


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

As a rule, rays are not as good as fish and are far harder to prepare but I've never tried that exact species.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

The meat is firmer than fish once cooked it reminded me of Chicken Breast but there is almost no flavor in the meat itself so you can put any kind of seasoning on it and plenty of it and it is good. It is deffinatly a good way to make sure you got something to bring home and eat. You should be able to find some videso on youtube that show how to clean it. If you can fillet a fish then it should be no problem. There are two fillets on each wing, one above and one below some thick cartalige in the middle. Small ones you can fillet the whole wing at a time larger ones you may want to cut the wings into 6" wide strips before filleting. Just clean them right after you get them out of the water and get them on ice and you should be set.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Stingray*

Some people take a pipe and punch 'scallops' from them.

I just cut the entire wing off then dip it in boilng water for a few seconds to scrape the skin off.

Prepare a crab boil and poach the wings until the meat turns white.

Very tasty.

There is also a recipe for blackened ray raie noir) in most recipe books. C2


----------

